# New part installed



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry for the bad pics
Before:








After:


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: New part installed (Harold)*

looking good
btw, are you selling the left inner taillight?


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: New part installed (SHOstoppa)*

Very nice.








When I saw this two pics I sarted to wonder if US S6's taillights were also designed to fit US licence plates or did they sell S6's there with european taillights? Do you maybe have a pic what that could look like (the US S6 taillights)?

_Modified by urquattro83 at 8:31 AM 6-18-2005_


_Modified by urquattro83 at 8:31 AM 6-18-2005_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: New part installed (urquattro83)*

Ok my apologies, I just looked on the net for pics and found out that US S6's have the taillights you had before (they seem to me identical to the ones on S4 that's why I asked). Am I right?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: New part installed (urquattro83)*

Yes, you are correct the US , S4 and S6 tail lights are the same. We always want what the "other" side has.







I have been seeing US tail lights on ebay.de now and then.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: New part installed (Harold)*

I set that group buy with Alex @ http://www.euro-audi-parts.com a while back, and when it came time to pay, I was broke








Oh well, I still plan on buyiong one soon, unless my girlfreind buys it for me for a nice B-Day gift.


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: New part installed (yumyjagermiester)*

lOOKING sharp


----------

